
Bitbucket remote responses contain political ascii art - lsh
https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Bitbucket-discussions/Do-we-really-need-ascii-art-in-a-push-response/td-p/599644
======
killbrad
How is this political? Oh right, it's not.

